# Heathcliff's first night



## quill01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello all,
Well, Heathcliff had water, food, did a few poops and a pee and is running up a storm on his wheel...guess that means he's enjoying his first night with me.
He huffs at me and sticks out his forehead quills, as he doesn't know me yet, but I'm hoping the fact that he's not hiding or a quivering ball of nerves means he is OK.
He was doing so well I held him in a towel for a few minutes...he stuck his nose out and sniffed, gave me a dirty look and turned his back. But I think I did the right thing as he seems to be acting like all of the behaviour I've read here. Even though it's his first night with me, I don't think it did any harm to hold him for a few moments, just so he knows he's safe.
In my career as a journalist, I am constantly amazed at how easy it is to do research on anything, so it really amazes me that people won't take the time to research buying a hedgehog...I am so glad I was able to 'rescue' him from an impulse buyer. Not bad people, but it was scary that they only had him a month and wanted to give him up because he wasn't the cuddly pet they thought he'd be!
tried to upload a photo but it didn't work; for now, Healthcliff looks just like the hedgie in my avatars


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

That's wonderful just be careful of towels they have loops which can get caught on their feet and cease circulation which is dangerous 

On the information note its not always so simple as many places have very poor or out dated information too


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is great you were able to rescue him, congrats  Hedgehogs can bring so much joy, I love my two to pieces and wouldn't want to part with them for anything. Can't wait to see pics of the little guy


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new little guy. I absolutely LOVE his name, by the way.  

Felix is a rescue as well, so I completely understand how you feel about Heathcliff's former family. The girl who I bought Felix from was nice, and really felt like she had his best interests at hard in the long run. What bugged me was that she was giving him up because she didn't have enough time to spend with him, but she mentioned that she had owned a hedgehog in the past. Knowing full well what kind of time goes into hedgehog care, I just couldn't understand why she would buy another if she didn't have that kinda time. 

Aaaaanyway, that's enough of my little rant. Please take pictures of Heathcliff as soon as you can. We'd all love to see them!


----------



## quill01 (Sep 4, 2011)

ok guys, Heathcliff came out while I was cleaning his cage and making things a little more tidy, not that that will last too long 
I'm delighted that he is losing some of his initial fear of me. His igloo is too big, IMHO as it takes up so much room in his cage he can't forage very well. So he made a hidey house out of my t-shirt for now. I'll be getting him a hedgie bag soon.
here's a pic that wasn't fuzzy!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

oh how cute! With the hedgie how they are not cuddely, I have this hedgehog that I had for over 3 years and he will be turning 4 soon. Such a old boy but anyways I take him out in the middle of the day and I lay on the couch with him I lay on my side with my arms crossed over the other and it makes a little cave. He always climbs over to the warm cave and lays down with his face resting on mine and we nap together. He sleeps on his belly with his legs stretched out to gather the heat off of me. He is so cuddly and cute. And if he gets up to move to another warm spot, he always pokes my face with his cold nose. I am not sure why he does that but I think he is telling me that he is moving to another spot. I just adore him, I quess the intence bonding did it's turn for the better good. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations on Heathcliff! He's precious!

Good for you for doing research ahead of time!

When you get a chance, you may want to tape up the crack in the middle of the wheel, hedgie nails can get caught & ripped off. Other than that, he looks great!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Heathcliiiifffff
Awwwww what a naaaaame!! So CUTE!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Heathcliff is adorable and I love the name. Of course I love Wuthering Heights. :lol:


----------



## quill01 (Sep 4, 2011)

I will take another look at the wheel, I never noticed a crack as it seems brand new...thank you. Note to Nancy, I found your website before I found Heathcliff, but unfortunately saw you aren't breeding now...but your help and advice is welcome, as you've been in hedgehogs for so long...
Mary


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

quill01 said:


> I will take another look at the wheel, I never noticed a crack as it seems brand new...thank you. Note to Nancy, I found your website before I found Heathcliff, but unfortunately saw you aren't breeding now...but your help and advice is welcome, as you've been in hedgehogs for so long...
> Mary


Thats a silent spinner it has a crease for pee to drip through and groves which can hurt hedgie feet. The crease is where the parts of the wheel connect and a hedgehog has gotten its nails caught and rip off. also this wheel has been know to fall over on a hedgie and also the barring has been known to fall off.


----------

